# 40 Breeder Planted



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

I have always liked to think of p-fury as home when it comes to fish forums even though i don't post on here a lot I made a lot of friends on this site more so than any other many of whom i talk to regularly so in the spirit of that I wanted to stop by and show off my latest tank after going to the dark side and having nothing but saltwater for a long time I am back to fresh but in a cuter more cuddly way than when i had piranhas. This tank gives me a warm fuzzy feeling with all the community fish and it makes me want to puke but it's what needed to be done to keep the wife happy. Once the tank is fully planted though and everything is good and rooted I may have to slip a baby elong into the tank and tell the wife that its a rare tetra.

Anyways heres the pics if u want to check out any individual ones check out the album on pbucket
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/0603/00nothing/planted%2040/

Tried posting slideshow guess it doesnt work click the link to get there

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/0603/00nothing/planted%2040/?action=view&current=e2a669de.pbw


----------



## CanadianBacon (Feb 14, 2010)

nice looking tank man, i really like the drift wood u chose.whatever keeps the wife happy lol. i used to have a community tank then my piranha's ate it.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

what an amazing job, has to be one of the nicest tanks ive seen in a while. i see some dwarf cichlids what else do you have in there?


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi,

Nice tank! Where you get the driftwood? Around lake or river? Look sweet when the plants fill in...

JP


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments guys the driftwood was a toughie after hrs of walking along treacherous riverbanks and scouring countless beaches I finally found what i was looking for but I nearly died trying to get it. It all happened on a Saturday night the place was bustling with people all ready to pounce at a moments notice and then promptly at 6 pm it began big als midnight madness sale I headed straight for the driftwood and rock area only to find a group of rare cackling cows that wouldn't let anyone near the wood in order to bogart the select pieces for themselves. Being an alpha male a decision had to be made accept the sneers and foul language and the chance of bodily harm or assert myself and grab what i wanted. obvious answer was option b but it came at a price i actually had one of the cows attempt to rip the select piece right out of my hands resulting in slivers i looked her straight in the eye and proclaimed "BACK OFF GET YOUR OWN SANDWICH" the prize was mine.









sorry at work bored had to do it lol

fish wise heres the current list
X2 blind cave tetra (possible leaving wife hates them)
x2 Columbian tetra
x9 zebra danio (possibly leaving a little more active than I wanted)
x2 marble angel (leavnig to go to daughters tank not fairing so well in this one way to small for the gang thats in there getting picked on)
x2 blue ram
x2 Apistogramma cacatuoides
x30 cherry shrimp (slowly getting eaten by the rams but thats okay i have a small tank for breeding that has another 100 or so in it)

with more to come and some to leave I am def loving the dwarf cichlids so might lean pretty heavy towards them


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Very good start sir, Any thoughts of adding anything to the wood maybe needle leaf/trident Fern or possibly anubias

Scott


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Ba20 said:


> Very good start sir, Any thoughts of adding anything to the wood maybe needle leaf/trident Fern or possibly anubias
> 
> Scott


Definitely one of the inspiration for this tank there is some java moss on one part of the tree right now but it started as such small piece really need to pick some up but as of yet haven't found anyone local selling it other than some near dead stuff at big als

not familiar with the trident fern I am real new to planted and am still learning whats what


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful setup...one of the nicest I've seen









Where did you get that driftwood?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

00nothing said:


> Very good start sir, Any thoughts of adding anything to the wood maybe needle leaf/trident Fern or possibly anubias
> 
> Scott


Definitely one of the inspiration for this tank there is some java moss on one part of the tree right now but it started as such small piece really need to pick some up but as of yet haven't found anyone local selling it other than some near dead stuff at big als

not familiar with the trident fern I am real new to planted and am still learning whats what
[/quote]
That pic looks like x mas moss, but not java, I have java, but i want to switch it for weeping or x mas as it looks a lot nicer. Ive found, especially in my sand substrate my java moss collects alot of debris and it doesnt stay tight enough to the wood like other mosses will and can easily break apart when it turns into big ball on a branch.

Nice tank btw. I really like the driftwood. A Moss dominated tank is the first thing i think when i see a tank like that


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice setup 00nothing








will look stunning when the plants grow out. and the little rams fit in perfectly. i used to have a couple in my FW. neat looking fish for sure


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

Thats a great set up sir!


----------

